# Baby Got Back!



## M.J.H. (Aug 16, 2006)

I stuck with SF's program for a while, made some good gains on it. But for some reason no matter how many times I stray from Baby Got Back, I always for whatever reason come right back to it. This program is sound, and has given some of my best gains overall. I'm going to copy and paste the program here so those of you who haven't read it, can do so. 



> *Building the Ultimate Back*
> 
> The back can be thought of as being divided into vertical and horizontal planes. So, back training should really be split into two workouts - one devoted to horizontal pulling (thickness based workout / rowing movements) and one devoted to vertical pulling (width based workout / pull ups). As for heavy Deadlifts, they will round out your back workout.
> 
> ...



Thats the program in a nutshell, easy to read, so I'm sure that will answer most of your questions. And as soon as you see me put it to use in this journal you'll see how effective it is. 

Please feel free to post comments/support/suggestions, thanks!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 16, 2006)

Wednesday; 8-16-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull* (30 minutes, 20 sets)

*Incline DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 90's

*Support Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 210

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with the 40's

*Rope Cable Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 170

*Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with 110

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 20's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.

Not a bad session at all today, I'm definitely going to be doing the 2 days on then 1 day off split though for this routine. In the past I've done 3 days on 1 day off and even 4 days on 1 day off, but I prefer the 2 on / 1 off split. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal 
Meal 1: barbecue chicken
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + grapes
Meal 3: 1/2 cup of almonds
Meal 4: 2 chicken breasts + stir-fry

Total Calories: 3,497
Total (g) Protein: 308g
Total (g) Carbs: 278g
Total (g) Fat: 114g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 212 lbs. I'm a little pissed about how heavy I am right now, my goal is honestly to be a solid 200 lbs. even. Even though thats 12 lbs. lighter than I was today, I definitely think thats its possible for me. As long as I keep my diet clean and allow small cheats here and there, while staying under 3K calories per day, I think I'll be fine.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

I would think the cycle of SF's routine would be longer then a few weeks.  

Also do you really notice that much in such a short time frame?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 17, 2006)

*IainDaniel* 
Hey bud, thanks for stopping by. And honestly, it wasn't necessarily about me noticing results in 3 weeks or not. It was about my goals and how I was feeling on the program. Going heavier is much more taxing on my CNS, and when I'm eating sub-maintenance calories it makes it very difficult to regularly go so heavy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like a solid program.   I want to see your leg day routines


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 17, 2006)

*yellowmoomba*
Thanks for stopping by man, I'm actually about to post my leg day today.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 17, 2006)

Thursday; 8-17-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs* (45 minutes, 19 sets)

*ATF Squats*
5 sets of 5 with 255

*Standing BB Curls*
5 sets of 5 with 95

*Hyperextensions*
3 sets of 8 with 25

*Incline DB Hammer Curls*
2 sets of 10 with the 40's

*Seated Calf Raises*
2 sets of 15 with 180

*Machine Crunches*
2 sets of 15 with 125

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: grilled chicken salad  
Meal 2: low-carb toast
Meal 3: 4 scoops of whey protein + 3 cups of skim milk
Meal 4: 7 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 3,105
Total (g) Protein: 275g
Total (g) Carbs: 226g
Total (g) Fat: 117g


Sleep- 5 hours.  Up all damn night with the girlfriend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2006)

How did you pick the amount of weight?   Are you going on % of 1RM?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2006)

> Sleep- 5 hours.  Up all damn night with the girlfriend.



You should be doing this   if you were up with the GF all night


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

Is this like deja vu all over again?


----------

